# Bike sales boom.



## Cycleops (14 Apr 2021)

As if proof were needed, Wiggle say their online sales more than doubled over the last year:
https://road.cc/content/news/bike-sales-more-double-wiggle-over-past-year-282485
Which is all well and good but not if you're trying to get one.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2021)

Cycleops said:


> As if proof were needed, Wiggle say their online sales more than doubled over the last year:
> https://road.cc/content/news/bike-sales-more-double-wiggle-over-past-year-282485
> Which is all well and good but not if you're trying to get one.


Parts seem to be equally hard to get and have shot up in price too


----------



## Slick (15 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Parts seem to be equally hard to get and have shot up in price too


I have been waiting on pads since January for one bike.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Apr 2021)

During the club ride on Sunday, one of the riders said they’d enquired about a new derailleur for their other bike to be told one wouldn’t be available until approximately June 2022


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2021)

Personally, though, I've not seen that many more cyclists out and about than pre-lockdown.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Personally, though, I've not seen that many more cyclists out and about than pre-lockdown.


that rather begs the question what folk are doing with all these svelte bikes in the last year of somewhat restricted physical intimacy.


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Apr 2021)

Wiggle has done well to increase sales in the context of restricted supply.

I doubt there's been a boom in Brompton sales, because they've barely had a bike to sell for months.


----------



## sheddy (15 Apr 2021)

But so many secondhand budget bikes for sale. Purchased new in lockdown, rode a few times, given up and gone back to the car.


----------



## razabbs (15 Apr 2021)

I'm trying to get myself a new bike and have been for a few months. Keep on delaying because I think I'm going to drop a frame size so I want to test a bike before buying, but it's just not going to happen. Previous bike was a £200 second hand Triban 5 4 years ago, and now I keep on going back to the Orba Orca M20/30's.

Annoyingly I think I'm just going to have to order a size down and trust it, spend £2k, wait 6 months and then find out. 

Have been keeping an eye out on various facebook marketplaces and here but nothing popped up so far.


----------



## pawl (15 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Parts seem to be equally hard to get and have shot up in price too




I always use Michelin tyres the endurance range 23c.Having problems finding any.My have to go to 25c as they see to be more available Trouble is unsure if my current wheels are suitable.Frame clearance just about OK


----------



## BorderReiver (15 Apr 2021)

All the more reason for having n+1. If you can't get spares, just use the other bike!


----------



## Lovacott (15 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Parts seem to be equally hard to get and have shot up in price too


Lower end drivetrain parts have shot up by over 50% in the last few months and most are on lead times of a month or more.

I keep a full set of drivetrain spares at home now so that I don't get caught out if a freewheel, crankset or chain fails on me. If I were to buy a spare freewheel today, it would cost me almost double what I paid just before Christmas for exactly the same part from the same supplier.


----------



## matticus (15 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Personally, though, I've not seen that many more cyclists out and about than pre-lockdown.


I guess people are just buying bikes to hang on their wall.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2021)

Lovacott said:


> Lower end drivetrain parts have shot up by over 50% in the last few months and most are on lead times of a month or more.
> 
> I keep a full set of drivetrain spares at home now so that I don't get caught out if a freewheel, crankset or chain fails on me. If I were to buy a spare freewheel today, it would cost me almost double what I paid just before Christmas for exactly the same part from the same supplier.


Yes, happened to look at the price of the Shimano M520 pedals the other day and they too have shot up from around £22 to at least £32. Sadly, even when things calm down after Brexit changes settle and Covid hopefully gets easier, I can't see them going back down again.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> I always use Michelin tyres the endurance range 23c.Having problems finding any.My have to go to 25c as they see to be more available Trouble is unsure if my current wheels are suitable.Frame clearance just about OK


These any good? They do seem to be in short supply elsewhere. https://www.decathlon.co.uk/p/pro4-endurance-road-bike-tyre-700x23c/_/R-p-X8337541


----------



## pawl (15 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> These any good? They do seem to be in short supply elsewhere. https://www.decathlon.co.uk/p/pro4-endurance-road-bike-tyre-700x23c/_/R-p-X8337541


 

Thanks Mo That is about the only site I didn’t look at.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Apr 2021)

matticus said:


> I guess people are just buying bikes to hang on their wall.


Or just like having lots of bicycles :-)
I've just ordered a second Brompton, I don't need one but want another. I'm sure some of the extra bike sales are people adding to their fleet.
Shortage of spares is annoying however, just as well I have spare bikes (just in case)


----------



## Lovacott (15 Apr 2021)

matticus said:


> I guess people are just buying bikes to hang on their wall.


On my way home last night, I did see someone with a brand spanking new Specialized Allez Sport (£999) walking the bike up one of the easier hills near home. He didn't look like he was enjoying himself very much.


----------



## Chris S (15 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Personally, though, I've not seen that many more cyclists out and about than pre-lockdown.


You can't move for them around here. All my local cycle routes are now clogged with other cyclists.


----------



## Brandane (15 Apr 2021)

matticus said:


> I guess people are just buying bikes to hang on their wall.


You've seen my spare bedroom then? And yes... the wallpaper... I know! 
PS There's a MTB out of shot, not on the wall.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Apr 2021)

Chris S said:


> You can't move for them around here. All my local cycle routes are now clogged with other cyclists.


Even here on the windy SE coast there are lots of bicycles and cyclists of all shapes and sizes heading-out on a regular basis...


----------



## BalkanExpress (15 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> I always use Michelin tyres the endurance range 23c.Having problems finding any.My have to go to 25c as they see to be more available Trouble is unsure if my current wheels are suitable.Frame clearance just about OK



If the 25s fit, I think you will be a converted. I made the switch and would not choose to go back to 23 over 25.


----------



## chris-suffolk (15 Apr 2021)

Yes, noticed pretty much everything is out of stock and/or much more expensive. Helps me justify my hoarding instincts from when stuff was on sale, as now I have several years worth of tyres, chains, cassettes, drive chains. Even spare derailleurs that could be pushed back ito service if needed.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2021)

Tell me about it... I'm desperately trying to get a Charge Ladle saddle, but OOS everywhere in the UK.

I can get one from the US, but owwwww, my poor wallet!

Been looking at the ladies' Fabric Scoop as an alternative, but that's close to being a similar problem. One cropped up on Ebay t'other day, and it was a bloomin' bun fight...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Apr 2021)

Went to the LBS yesterday and he is up to his eyes in repairing bikes - mostly on the voucher scheme

which was s surprise as I was trying to get one of them and never could!

We were talking about mine and he commented that he had to keep it in the back after fixing it because he didn;t wannt anyone to see it and want one - they are impossible to get at the moment (Raleigh Motus for reference)

but if he is busy repairing all sorts of bikes - and new bikes are like hen;s teeth
then there should be loads of cyclist around somewhere - but I don;t see them anywhere
there were more around during lockdown 1 - but even they have dwindled


----------



## Chislenko (15 Apr 2021)

razabbs said:


> I'm trying to get myself a new bike and have been for a few months. Keep on delaying because I think I'm going to drop a frame size so I want to test a bike before buying, but it's just not going to happen. Previous bike was a £200 second hand Triban 5 4 years ago, and now I keep on going back to the Orba Orca M20/30's.
> 
> Annoyingly I think I'm just going to have to order a size down and trust it, spend £2k, wait 6 months and then find out.
> 
> Have been keeping an eye out on various facebook marketplaces and here but nothing popped up so far.



I ride an Orca M20 if you want any size help.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, happened to look at the price of the Shimano M520 pedals the other day and they too have shot up from around £22 to at least £32.


Unless you keep your eyes open here... 


ColinJ said:


> Excellent service from Chris and Royal Mail. Cheery postie handed over the parcel an hour ago and the pedals are exactly as described above.
> 
> I'm going to put these good-as-new pedals on my best bike and swap the current used M520s to a bike I am building to take to Devon in the summer.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (16 Apr 2021)

Good morning,

The 753 Team Replicas still seem to be in stock. https://www.raleigh.co.uk/gb/en/ti-raleigh-anniversary-edition-bicycle/

If you can't sell them over the last year and still won't admit failure and discount them well......

Personally I haven't found any of the newly bought, unwanted and now for sale bikes and as I need something I am going to have to give up waiting. I've seen lots of overpriced 3-7 year old bikes at 75%-150% of their new prices and ancient carbon steel in the £150-£250 range.

But over priced old bikes don't seem to be selling, instead they just set higher and higher prices for the next offering which also doesn't sell.

Bye

Ian


----------



## razabbs (16 Apr 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I ride an Orca M20 if you want any size help.



As per the sizing chart on Orbea I'd be a 51, and according to other manufacturers, i should also be a small (51-53 Frame) but i've been riding a 54 frame for 4 years. It's a case of have I been riding a wrong-sized bike for the last 4 years 

Also, how have you found the bike? 😊


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Unless you keep your eyes open here...


I'll take a good look at them when I next see you.


----------



## Chislenko (16 Apr 2021)

razabbs said:


> As per the sizing chart on Orbea I'd be a 51, and according to other manufacturers, i should also be a small (51-53 Frame) but i've been riding a 54 frame for 4 years. It's a case of have I been riding a wrong-sized bike for the last 4 years
> 
> Also, how have you found the bike? 😊



I've had my M20 since 2015 and can't fault it. I am 5 11 and opted for a 55. It has been great up to this year but as I get older am finding I am a bit stretched on it. I appear to have long legs and short arms!!

If I get the seat right them I am a bit stretched to the bars. I have ridden it last five years no problem but as I say getting on a bit so have just ordered a 90 stem to replace the 110 that is on it.

Would I have got away with a 53, not sure, think I may not have had enough seat post before the "safety mark".

Don't know what is on a modern M20, mine came with Ultegra, Kysrium Equippe S wheels and FSA Energy bars and stem. Seat was a Prologo but didn't like it so changed it.

And more importantly for me they still sold bikes with rim brakes back then!

Edit. Funnily enough just put my measurements into the Orbea calculation tool for Orca and it recommends a 53 for me.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I'll take a good look at them when I next see you.


They are just standard Shimano M520s. I did notice one difference last night though - they are black rather than the silver of my old pedals. That finish will probably start to look a bit tatty once the metals cleats have scraped across them a few dozen times, but I'm not too bothered about that. SPDs work really well for me.


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> They are just standard Shimano M520s. I did notice one difference last night though - they are black rather than the silver of my old pedals. That finish will probably start to look a bit tatty once the metals cleats have scraped across them a few dozen times, but I'm not too bothered about that. SPDs work really well for me.


Every pedal has a tale.
As I said, will natter about when I see you.
As a side issue, i agree that black is a slightly pointless finish - bought some good condition black cranks on ebay for a "black build" recently and scratched them putting them on.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Tell me about it... I'm desperately trying to get a Charge Ladle saddle, but OOS everywhere in the UK.
> 
> I can get one from the US, but owwwww, my poor wallet!
> 
> Been looking at the ladies' Fabric Scoop as an alternative, but that's close to being a similar problem. One cropped up on Ebay t'other day, and it was a bloomin' bun fight...


Sigma did have a scoop in stock as i sent one back the other day, a chapter in the ongoing saga of finding a saddle to suit my OH's bottom. we have two probably being trialled currently so their is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## fair weather cyclist (16 Apr 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Which is all well and good but not if you're trying to get one.



It's a real nightmare trying to get a new bike.

I have an appointment booked with a bike fitting company to find the perfect frame size/bike for me (using the retul bike). It's going to be fun when they suggest a list of potential bikes and I'll have to say ok mate thanks I'll be able to buy it in 2022


----------



## Cycleops (16 Apr 2021)

Since they're charging you @fair weather cyclist I think part of their remit should be to only suggest ones that are available with a reasonable delivery time.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Sigma did have a scoop in stock as i sent one back the other day, a chapter in the ongoing saga of finding a saddle to suit my OH's bottom. we have two probably being trialled currently so their is light at the end of the tunnel



I've given up on the Scoop and am going to have a crack at the Madison Leia instead.

It's very similar to the Ladle in terms of shape and profile, just a smidgin narrower and longer. And I can get one for 25 notes, so will give it a punt.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (16 Apr 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Since they're charging you @fair weather cyclist I think part of their remit should be to only suggest ones that are available with a reasonable delivery time.



Yes, I'll point that out.

Anyways I'm fairly confident there will be a BMC among the bikes they'll suggest as they seem to be BMC stockist. Which I wouldn't even be mad of; I like BMC bikes and you never know, maybe they can get me a bike more quickly


----------



## Chislenko (16 Apr 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Sigma did have a scoop in stock as i sent one back the other day, a chapter in the ongoing saga of finding a saddle to suit my OH's bottom. we have two probably being trialled currently so their is light at the *end of the tunnel*



Is that any way to talk about your OH's bottom


----------



## AuroraSaab (18 Apr 2021)

There seemed to be a huge surge in casual and family cyclists during the first lockdown when the roads were empty, but not so much this time round. I was in Decathlon a couple of weeks ago and they had only a handful of bikes out, with a sign saying to look online. The local Evans last week though seemed to have loads more in stock again and was pretty much full of bikes. 

Used prices still pretty high round here though and very few discounts on new bikes, apart from the really expensive stuff. Not a great time to be buying a bike or upgrading components.


----------



## Chislenko (18 Apr 2021)

There will be plenty on eBay if Nicola gets in again...."A Free Bike For Every Child" is in her manifesto apparently!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Apr 2021)

Chislenko said:


> "A Free Bike For Every Child"



That's the deal of the century. Where do I sign?


----------



## cyberknight (18 Apr 2021)

discussion at the cake stop today was a local bike shop is taking orders for 2023


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (18 Apr 2021)

AuroraSaab said:


> Used prices still pretty high round here though and very few discounts on new bikes, apart from the really expensive stuff. Not a great time to be buying a bike or upgrading components.



I really don't know why anyone who currently has a bike of some description, is even bothering at the moment. It's just going to be an endless merry-go-round of chasing stock that doesn't actually exist. 
Different if you've just had one nicked and you genuinely need a replacement bike, but for most people they are just asking for hassle, disappointment, wasted time, and not even any decent value deals to make all the fruitless effort worthwhile. Just wait a year!


----------



## IanSmithCSE (18 Apr 2021)

Good evening,

As mentioned on another thread I broke my general purpose bike's frame a couple of weeks ago and I just wanted to get something as I have been commuting on my plastic bike and wondering if it would still be there at the end of the day.

I ended up spending £190 on this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Norco-va...225224?hash=item447ab170c8:g:FzEAAOSw~eFgc1H8 






Interestingly ebay shows £95 as I used the Best Offer option and that doesn't seem to replace the highest bid.

Had I waited the auction out I may have been able to save a bit, possibly, but I was getting fed up with the time taken and ebay listings being closed early or going silly price wise so I am happy with the result.

A Norco Valance, apparently Noroco are a Canadian brand sold by Evens and aren't just own brand specials thrown together out of what happens to be available. Aluminium frame with internal cable routing and CF forks, Claris gears, and wheels that are unbuckled and rotate smoothly, yup they aren't a premium brand. The brake blocks say Tektro so I am guessing that they are the original ones as I have never see them being sold.

The only real negative is that it could do with a new cassette as it has an 12-32 meaning it's really only 6 speed as 28/32 are useless for me and an annoying jump from 18 to 21.

As far as I can find it would have been somewhere between £400 and £600 new, so it wasn't a bargain but given its condition it wasn't expensive either.

It's my first experience with Claris and as the bike isn't new it could be that, but the cables are new and everything feels like it is working as it should, and I was a little under whelmed. Chain ring shifting was definitely easier and feels faster with downtube shifters and the cassette shifting was definitely more clunky that I am used to, next weekend the Claris rear mech will be swapped for a 105 one to see if this is an improvement. This is an older Claris with the external gear cable routing not the under the bar tape version.

I am being quite picky here as over the last couple of weeks I have become acclimatised to Di2, and my steel bike had recent 105 rear and Ultegra front mechs. 

Had I not found this I was about to buy an Apollo Paradox and transfer the bits from the broken bike onto it, effectively buying just the frame/forks/bars and saddle. 

Bye

Ian


----------



## fair weather cyclist (19 Apr 2021)

AuroraSaab said:


> Used prices still pretty high round here though and very few discounts on new bikes, apart from the really expensive stuff. Not a great time to be buying a bike or upgrading components.



Yes, horrible to time to be buying a bike.

Only bikes in stock are either extreme sizes (XS and XL) or the ones with questionable colours that nobody want


----------



## Dwn (19 Apr 2021)

Not had a real problem getting parts (haven’t needed much, to be fair) but getting work done by the LBS means making an appointment 2 or 3 weeks in advance - worse than trying to get a haircut. 

Glasgow and surrounding areas still very busy with bikes after their winter migration to the sheds. Great to see - the more cyclists on the road, the better for all of us. Back in the early 80’s I could commute from the west end to the city centre without seeing another cyclist some days. Much better now


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Apr 2021)

Yep LBS is a 3 week wait at least. I suppose its a good thing as well considering the pressures of online shopping. Only issue is I was willing to buy stuff in the LBS for my new wheels but they had zero stock lol . Amazon delivered next day.......


----------



## AuroraSaab (19 Apr 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> Yes, horrible to time to be buying a bike.
> 
> Only bikes in stock are either extreme sizes (XS and XL) or the ones with questionable colours that nobody want



The only bargain bike deals I have seen for months are the old Cannondale Slice tri bikes bring sold off - they were £800 a few months ago, now £1k - at Evans, but only small sizes left. Other 'deals' are £50 off, or reductions from ridiculous rrp's. OH bought his hybrid in Nov 2019 and paid £240 in the Rutland Cycles sale - same bike is now £450 ish. Glad I bought my used bikes when I did. I wouldn't be prepared to pay what they would go for on ebay now. 

I feel for those who really need a bike and can't get one or are having to pay over the odds.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Apr 2021)

Spa Cycles seem to have plenty of stock, both with complete bikes and frames.

Hardly surprising really as their bikes are of the traditional steel framed variety, perfectly good and in most hands just as capable as anything else. But of course the "New golf five minute wonders" who are must be seen to be into the latest craze have to have pro team replicas for the few brief years they spend cycling before the Next Big Thing comes along. Which of course leaves less to go round for those who are long term enthusias


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Apr 2021)

It's definitely a tough buyer's market still. I noticed yesterday that my daughter was looking a little cramped on her 24" Trek so I went looking for a 26" replacement today (same type as she really likes it, just needs a bigger one).... I can find 2 of the colour she wants, it's a choice of a drive to Birmingham or to Gorleston in Norfolk (both 4 hours round trip), or a 75 quid courier. I can only find one used one on eBay, and he wants almost the same price as a new one. 
On the upside her 24" Trek is pristine and should sell well.


----------



## Lovacott (20 Apr 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> Yes, horrible to time to be buying a bike.



I wonder if it has something to do with the number of people taking "staycations" as opposed to flying off to Menorca or somewhere?

A lot of the cars coming down to Devon over the last week have had bikes strapped to the back or on the roof. 

Seems like March to September will be pretty much a sellers market for anything to do with cycling. I've already stocked up on enough spares to get me through the silly season.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Spa Cycles seem to have plenty of stock, both with complete bikes and frames.
> 
> Hardly surprising really as their bikes are of the traditional steel framed variety, perfectly good and in most hands just as capable as anything else. But of course the "New golf five minute wonders" who are must be seen to be into the latest craze have to have pro team replicas for the few brief years they spend cycling before the Next Big Thing comes along. Which of course leaves less to go round for those who are long term enthusias


Built me up a titanium Sabbath September in December with only a few weeks wait and let me spec crank length, cassette, handlebar width, stem, etc and a lovely set of handbuilt wheels. The bike was set up perfectly straight from the box so a great experience.


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2021)

I wond how many of us bike hoarders, including people like myself with 10 bikes, and another 2 in pieces, are perhaps not helping the supply situation?


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> I wond how many of us bike hoarders, including people like myself with 10 bikes, and another 2 in pieces, are perhaps not helping the supply situation?


I thought I was bad with 8!


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought I was bad with 8!


I have close to 10 - in three places - lots of spares and many of the bits are common/swappable across the bikes - worst comes to the worst I'll set the bikes to eating each other. I rather pity folk with bikes with "special bits" where compatibility issues limit the availability of suitable parts.


----------



## Chislenko (20 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> I wond how many of us bike hoarders, including people like myself with 10 bikes, and another 2 in pieces, are perhaps not helping the supply situation?



But on the plus side we are in a position where we are not being "held to ransom" and having to pay these high prices. I am a mere amateur with only four bikes!!!


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> I wond how many of us bike hoarders, including people like myself with 10 bikes, and another 2 in pieces, are perhaps not helping the supply situation?


I did my bit last year - 5 out and only 2 in. I contributed a net 3 to the market - I might even sell a couple more this year. A least 1 will go.


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2021)

Chislenko said:


> But on the plus side we are in a position where we are not being "held to ransom" and having to pay these high prices. I am a mere amateur with only four bikes!!!


This is true. Im quite glad that I've been one of the enlightened right from the moment I first learned to ride, and not a (very welcome) newcomer trying to source a decent bike.


----------



## T4tomo (20 Apr 2021)

I have 9, although one is in a different country and one i have bought but not seen yet, 'til i can get back to spiritual home to collect it once we can travel more freely. I have a fixed / single speed ready to sell and a retro mountain bike I need to sort out a peculiar chain-line on (it sees to have the wrong length BB on it) and then flog that too. 2 are currently have spoke repairs / wheel rebuilds, so I have only 3 I could jump on and ride tmr, a posh road bike, a gravel /winter bike and Mtn bike. That will be back to 6 Uk based with the brommie and 2 steel road road bike once all collected /repaired.


----------



## AuroraSaab (20 Apr 2021)

Me and OH have 6 between us, between projects and bikes we use. We could definitely get rid of the kids old bikes though. It's just getting organised enough to do it, and facing up to the hassle of 'Will you take £3.50 and some magic beans?'


----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Apr 2021)

I got the new Trek Wahoo 26 ordered for my daughter from Pedal Revolution in Norfolk, I didn't fancy the 4 to 5 hour round trip so I've paid for it to be couriered. There's now just the one purple one left in UK stock on Trek's website, at a shop in Birmingham. None available in warehouse stock for delivery. 
It's odd because there does *_appear*_ to be plenty about if you casually browse Google, but every link is a dead end when you attempt to actually secure one, like a "preorder now for July (estimated) dispatch" sort of deal. 

Now it's off to eBay to see if the used market is as buoyant, or whether I too will be offered three pounds fifty and some magic beans for her Wahoo 24. (Like I was for her Carrera!) 
Might list it here for a few days first.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (27 Apr 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> Yes, I'll point that out.
> 
> Anyways I'm fairly confident there will be a BMC among the bikes they'll suggest as they seem to be BMC stockist. Which I wouldn't even be mad of; I like BMC bikes and you never know, maybe they can get me a bike more quickly



So, that was an interesting experience.

Among the suggested bikes there was indeed a BMC, which was largely expected. To my surprise, despite them being a stockist, I was advised they won't be able to get their hands on a BMC bike for 6 months with chances of even having to wait until 2022, so that was a bit of a let down.

Having said that, it turned out to be a true blessing in disguise, as I found and bought another one of the bikes they suggested in my size in stock at a local bike shop. Similarly specced (maybe even a tiny bit better), in a colour/finish I like more, it comes 500 quid cheaper, with longer warranty. And, most importantly, it's available NOW 

Very difficult market though. I think I got lucky.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (28 Apr 2021)

The Pandemic has seen a huge increase in demand.

Many are working from home with a restricted life style and often this means in comparison to normal times they are 'cash' and 'time rich'. A bicycle ticks a few boxes, a desire for some exercise when the gyms are closed, a desire to get out of their home and perhaps a desire for some retail therapy; a new bike can help with all of those! Bike shops may well have been seen as essential business and allowed to remain open but manufacture wasn't; so this increase in demand coincided with a decrease in supply; which has resulted in some very long lead times for both bikes and parts.

I expect 2021 to be very different to pre-pandemic years, challenging and definitely somewhat worrying especially with supply even worse than 2020; but it's not all doom a gloom. When the weather breaks I think cycling will still be very popular, workshops will again be very busy, if current predictions are accurate we will probably still have somewhat restricted lifestyles again this coming summer and all the same factors that made cycling popular last summer will still be relevant.

How a LBS supplies bikes and how customers shop has to some degree naturally changed, in normal times a store may show case a model range and order in from that, the customer choosing the model, colour and size of their choice, the latter often after a sizing 'bike fit'. The current situation is it's far more a case of we can supply something that would be a relevant choice, it may not be your first, second or third choice, but it is a viable consideration. The other thing that has changed is a more traditional LBS is having customers travel from further a field should they happen to have the very bike the customer wants; a bike that their own LBS has just quoted a very long ETA for. This is because most brands have been presold into dealers pretty much for their entire summer 2021 production run, so unless your LBS has what you want on pre-order then yes expect an extremely long ETA. Note pre-orders still normally have very long lead time as well; just not as long!

At the moment it's not unusual to still see a shop full of bikes and often a few in boxes that have been delivered; but these were probably ordered months ago. In reality stores are trading on these pre-orders that are arriving in dribs and drabs, as and when they arrive they go onto the shop floor and a customer chooses from that stock; in effect they've got what they've got at that moment and the customer often needs to make a decision quicker than they may have normally. As you'd expect the supply and demand of this very limited stock means it doesn't remain on the shop floor for long.

Those stores that did not commit to pre orders last year will find this year challenging to an extent they some have seen this moment as an opportunity to call it a day and retire; GB Cycles and Corridori to name just two local to me.


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> So, that was an interesting experience.
> 
> Among the suggested bikes there was indeed a BMC, which was largely expected. To my surprise, despite them being a stockist, I was advised they won't be able to get their hands on a BMC bike for 6 months with chances of even having to wait until 2022, so that was a bit of a let down.
> 
> ...


Whenever BMC is mentioned I instantly think of the Morris Minor.


----------



## Saluki (1 May 2021)

I think that I might find a spare saddle and sell my Carbon CX then. I haven’t ridden him since getting the Genesis.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (1 May 2021)

Drago said:


> I wond how many of us bike hoarders, including people like myself with 10 bikes, and another 2 in pieces, are perhaps not helping the supply situation?



I don't think we are really having much effect, since most of us have probably had some of them for years, and have not suddenly bought a whole fleet of them since the virus kicked off. I refuse to pay coronacycling prices anyway, so I have only bought one used machine in the last 12 months - that being a 531 framed Raleigh I acquired as a parts donor. The lack of new stock in retailers is not due to me! 
True, someone else _could have_ bought the Raleigh to commute or ride in the park on, but I was the only bidder and at less than £20 it wasn't exactly overpriced.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 May 2021)

Had to take my ebike to the LBS a couple of weeks ago

When I picked it up he said he has had to start keeping any decent looking fixed bike in the back, even though they are a bit in the way. If he doesn't someone will try to buy them from him.
The only ebikes he seems to have are the top end ones - he can't get hold of the lower end Raleighs that he used to sell a lot of!


----------

